# Clevohead's Tassie Redneck Keezer buildlog



## Clevohead (28/8/18)

Hi guys,

Thanks again for having such a great forum here, though I better submit my build log of my experimental keezer build.

Experimental in the sense I have used second hand and cheap materials initially until I have a grand plan/design I am happy with, hence the Redneck reference as it looks a bit agricultural at this stage  . This will more than likely be an evolving build as I modify and change things to either improve functionality or looks on this unit.

The Kelvinator 200 ltr I picked up off Facebook buy and sell for $60






Trial fitting the kegs, Thought I was clever when I went to look at the freezer and traced the bottom of the kegs onto cardboard and took cut outs with me, failed to notice the taper, and thought I would be able to fit 4 in the main floor. Oh well, 3 ain't bad.





Mock up of my coffin box, and drip tray prior to cutting/drilling.





Bit the bullet...










My temp controller and my sensor vessel...





Internal plumbing:





First cab off the rank...





Currently at two taps, left tap Rye whiskey and dry, right tap Cooper Draught home brew.





At the moment everything is working fine, and the missus is happy with her Rye and dry on tap as I mentioned earlier this will more than likely evolve, as this is just the beginning of my foray into kegging, but I will tell you this it is a heap better than the whole bottling caper.

Cheers for having a look and I will keep this updated as things evolve.

Clevo


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

Clevohead said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently at two taps, left tap Rye whiskey and dry, right tap Cooper Draught home brew.
> 
> ...



You don't have a still - and if you do, only use it to make essential oils right? <never know who's watching>

Like your internal setup and at that price for the freezer you're a lucky bloke.
That upturned esky on the top really jars my eyes though.
Maybe wrap it in timber or stainless to give it a better look?
If you want to keep it redneck - maybe some old fence palings 

Seriously though, a nice cheap bit of homemade kit.


----------



## Clevohead (28/8/18)

altone said:


> You don't have a still - and if you do, only use it to make essential oils right? <never know who's watching>
> 
> Like your internal setup and at that price for the freezer you're a lucky bloke.
> That upturned esky on the top really jars my eyes though.
> ...


Thanks Altone, like I said in the initial post just nutting out how it all works, my mate does up old willow eskies in his spare time (see below) he has taken it upon himself to do one for the coffin box, so it will be a bit prettier soon enough 

Oh and duly noted about our water filter  

It works well, it may not be too pretty yet, but it pours cold beer, and premix and I could't be happier.


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

A lick of paint and a bit of artwork round the taps and it'll be awesome.

When should I fly down to make sure it works properly


----------



## Clevohead (28/8/18)

altone said:


> A lick of paint and a bit of artwork round the taps and it'll be awesome.
> 
> When should I fly down to make sure it works properly


Well the party is this Friday (actually our house warming), we have a live band booked playing from 6 till midnight (ish), you wanna fly down you are welcome to join us


----------



## ekymetal (28/8/18)

Great work Clevohead 
Cheers mate


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

Clevohead said:


> Well the party is this Friday (actually our house warming), we have a live band booked playing from 6 till midnight (ish), you wanna fly down you are welcome to join us



Wish I could - the wife would kill me  Hope it all goes great!


----------



## ekymetal (28/8/18)

altone said:


> Wish I could - the wife would kill me  Hope it all goes great!


It's a work trip......


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

ekymetal said:


> It's a work trip......


Didn't you see my occupation in my profile  can't use that one.


----------



## ekymetal (29/8/18)

Didn’t notice that


----------

